# How much yarn to buy??



## Schnauzermom (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm fairly new to knitting and don't know how to figure out how much yarn is needed to make a particular garment. It is terrible to run out before you finish what you are working on. I enjoy reading the good advise that you all share about machine knitting. You are all so smart. I'm sure you can just look at a garment or pattern and know how much it will take. Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

I knit cardigans for my grandchildren and, on average, the finished weight is - 24'' = 130gms, 26'' = 150gms. I can get a baby cardigan out of less than 100gms. These are for round neck cardigans knit in stocking stitch in 4 ply yarn. I have started keeping a record of what I make with yarn type, machine tension, final measurements and weights as a reference. I find this useful for when I knit something in the same yarn - it saves doing a tension swatch again.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Here's a website that gives you information on yarns and approximate how much you'd need to make certain piece:

http://www.yarns-and.com/yarnto.htm


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

A cone of bramwells fine 4ply will make a mans 44inch chest jumper or cardigan.I have done that.If you knit something small and have yarn left ona cone and you want to see how much you have.Don't forget to take the weight of the cardboard cone off.I try to weigh an old empty cone first.I learnt this the hard way.


----------



## B.C. Wendy (Mar 9, 2012)

All this talk about how much yarn to buy is of interest to me too! So I am listening!


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

Many thanks Entity for that link.....extremely helpful


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

roamin in the gloamin said:


> Many thanks Entity for that link.....extremely helpful


That goes for me, too, Entity.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

very informative. thanks for the question and thanks entity for the link. I have bookmarked it.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Schnauzermom said:


> I'm fairly new to knitting and don't know how to figure out how much yarn is needed to make a particular garment. It is terrible to run out before you finish what you are working on. I enjoy reading the good advise that you all share about machine knitting. You are all so smart. I'm sure you can just look at a garment or pattern and know how much it will take. Any suggestions will be appreciated.


Some one had an app for the iPad or iPhone that figured out how much yarn to buy but I can not find that form pg. if anyone remembers please let us know I want to get it


----------



## YarnCloudVA (May 5, 2017)

The link provided now appears dead, but here's another 
http://www.dummies.com/crafts/crocheting/estimating-how-much-yarn-to-buy/

And this one that I love actually provides a calculator:
http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/yarn_calculator.php

Have a happy knitting day!


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

For the most part, I allow 500 gm for an adult stockinette sweater. If using tuck stitch or a gentlemans size, more is needed. If a thicker yarn is used, then more yarn is also needed.

Don't forget spare yarn for swatching.


----------

